# 94 Thunderbird SC SQ Build: Old School Alpine & ADS



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, for those of you that haven't figured it out by now, I'm an ADS Fanatic! I have collected some of the finest specimens of their gear (Mostly NIB) for the past 2-3 years and it's finally time to remove it from my bench and put it to use! I have literally bought the equipment before the Car! :surprised:

This will be a fully Active system installed in a 1994 Thunderbird SC. The 3-way active front stage will be supplied by an a/d/s AX3 elctronic crossover and using a set of a/d/s 320is comps and a set of S7 subs running the low end and mid-bass duties. Refabrication of the door panels wll be necessary as my goal is to fab a seperate enclosure for the S7's within the panel to protect the delicate paper cones, but more on that later.

Right now the plan is to stay with a 2-way active rear fill via an a/d/s AX2e electronic crossover and a second set of a/d/s 320is. I would like to add a second set of S7's but haven't ran across that set yet. Ultimatly, 3-way active in the rear as well. Anyway, time will tell. 

Low end will be supplied by a pair of a/d/s RS12 Audiophile Refrence Subs. These things are simply amazing at reproducing an accruate detailed low end. I have refurbished one and will do the same to the second! Check out the pics coming up later!

Now for the remaining elctronics. Signal will be supplied by non other than an Alpine 7909 Anniversary deck. The signal will be routed through a pair of Audiocontrol EQT's and then onto an Alpine 3672 Electronic crossover feeding the AX3 and AX2e.

*Still with me?*

Now, for Amplification we have two NIB PQ20's. One will be dedicated in bridged mode to the two RS12's and the other will run 4 channel duty on the Mid-bass and midrange up front! Lastly, the PH15 will handle all the highs front and back and rear midrange! 

Lastly, I will be bringing back a RELIC from the early IASCA days and utilize a very RARE and Hard to find Alpine 4780 RTA for Analyzing the acoustics and to assist with setting the system.

Anyway, I hope this will be as enjoyable for some of you who also love this old gear as well as I still do. Also, please DO NOT think this install will be done in a very timely manner. I have a full time job running a Construction Site and a family to share time with 

Check out the gear!


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

glad to see a fellow kansan on here can't wait to see the build


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

*AND....Here's the Bird!*


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Horsemanwill said:


> glad to see a fellow kansan on here can't wait to see the build


Yes in deed! Then you know I didn't put todays wonderful weather to waste then right? Got started on some deadening today on the doors! But it seemed like everything i touched EXPLODED in my hands! Had to redo the wiring retainers as they were all dried up!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome, I am so subscribing to this. Love the equipment choice and the car.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Navy Chief said:


> Awesome, I am so subscribing to this. Love the equipment choice and the car.


Thanks man! My Wife has accused me of a mid life crisis can you believe that? :laugh:

I specifically wanted to do a build in another SC! I had a 90 SC seems like an eternity ago, and she was soooo nice! The kids come along and you know how hard it is getting car seats in and out of a two door right? That system was Alpine, PPI, MB Quart and you probably already know the low end that everyone was running back in the early 90's, JL's. She was sweet!

Anyway, thanks alot.

Rick


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i've been in bed sick since friday so i've missed all the good weather.

i've always wanted a bird like that to throw some horns and some TB subs in. with that huge rear deck it screams for it.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I will be checking this out regularly. I have owned 3 Thunderbids, a 1985 with a 302 v-8, 1990 SC auto and a 1995 SC with 5-speed. All three had mandatory aftermarket systems. If I also remember correctly, they all had torsion bars in the trunk that offers some challenges with installs.

All of my SC's were modified and were pretty quick as they would smoke a Corvette of their era easily, which was always a lot of fun. The biggest issue with them has always been head gasket failure due to the cast iron block, aluminum heads and poor head gasket choice by Ford. They handle pretty well and they ride really nice, so they are a great car to take on a trip.

Good luck and have fun with an old school build.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

AudioBob said:


> I will be checking this out regularly. I have owned 3 Thunderbids, a 1985 with a 302 v-8, 1990 SC auto and a 1995 SC with 5-speed. All three had mandatory aftermarket systems. If I also remember correctly, they all had torsion bars in the trunk that offers some challenges with installs.
> 
> All of my SC's were modified and were pretty quick as they would smoke a Corvette of their era easily, which was always a lot of fun. The biggest issue with them has always been head gasket failure due to the cast iron block, aluminum heads and poor head gasket choice by Ford. They handle pretty well and they ride really nice, so they are a great car to take on a trip.
> 
> Good luck and have fun with an old school build.


Ya, your correct on pretty much all points! And this Bird is no different. I have pretty much went through the Engine compartment and replaced almost all the sensors under there. Along with a complete new front & rear ends as well. New inner/outer tie-rod ends, new upper and lower control arms, sway bars etc.

This is not only an Audio Build but pretty much a restoration/resurection of the old SC. Unfortunatly it has come at the cost of unloading a **** ton of my audio collection over the years! 

Thanks


----------



## Malv1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Love the gear and the bird isn't half bad either... 

Good luck and I will be looking forward to updates


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Malv1 said:


> Love the gear and the bird isn't half bad either...
> 
> Good luck and I will be looking forward to updates


I didn't think so for $1500 bucks! Odometer is at 98,592 and I got a brand spankin new set of Goodyear Eagle GT's that are now mounted and aligned!

Thanks again.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

While the weather was great yesterday I took advantage and started installation of my sound deadening. I also took advantage of a currently Unemployed Son and Free labor! :laugh:










All the surfaces were washed with Dawn dish soap and hot water and dried thoroughly prior to application. A layer was applied to the inner side of the exterior door skin and of course the interior side. The doors will set as is until the panels are complete and wiring installed.


































Due to the decline of funds for the build after Mechanical upgrades to the SC I chose GT Mat for the deadener. The product has had mixed reviews from what I have researched but I decided to try it out. Initial observations are proving to be adequate. Prior to installing the GT Mat, I took readings with the Alpine RTA while maintaining an average speed of 65 on the highway. I will follow up with post install readings so watch for the videos to come.

FYI, when I got the SC she had non functional window motors and the initial intent was to replace the motors entirely. After researching the issue over on SCCA i found a much cheaper alternative. Cheaper as in $12 v $80. Gear plugs!


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Sub'd for awesome old school gear going into an awesome old school car!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thought I would post a few pictures of one of my ADS RS12 Subs I refurbished this past spring/summer. The box is made from Cabinet Grade Particle board left over from a Construction Site I was on. The material is true 1 inch thick and makes the enclosure stought as hell. The box was entended to go in a system in my Jeep but that didn't pan out. Luckly, As it turns out, it will just fit in under the back deck in the trunk of the SC. I'll fabricate a second one for the other RS12 I plan on using.

Before Refurbishment!









After Refurbishment!









Misc Pictures:

























1.25 Cubic Feet (Sealed) Enclosure

























































All in all, the sound from the RS12 is very accurate and detailed with a good solid low end. I can't wait to get them installed.

Hopefully the weather will cooperate over the weekend and I can get started gutting the interior to start the cleaning process prior to deadening installation. 

Stay Tuned as I need to get some feedback on my door panel alterations.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

Love those SC's. Really wanted one after my 95 SHO, but finding a later model year specimen with the 5spd was really hard.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

DaveRulz said:


> Love those SC's. Really wanted one after my 95 SHO, but finding a later model year specimen with the 5spd was really hard.


Same here man! You don't see to many on the road anymore. I love to drive it and will love it even more when the system it complete.

Thanks


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

Not nearly as many 5 speeds made in any model year. My 95 5 speed was the rarest of the rare with only 574 produced. I liked the exterior and interior of my 90 better and it had the most comfortable seats out of any car that I have ever owned.

Have you done any mods to it??? For me, a must is getting rid of the stock resonator as it is a huge restriction on the exhaust system. After that, a smaller pulley (10% overdrive) on the supercharger with a short belt and a 73mm MAF. All cheap and easy for about 35 hp that you can really feel. I still have a supercharger wrench, three jaw pulley puller and two Chilton manuals for SC's. I think I have kept it all thinking that I will get another one some day. Have you checked out sccoa.com???


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

AudioBob said:


> Not nearly as many 5 speeds made in any model year. My 95 5 speed was the rarest of the rare with only 574 produced. I liked the exterior and interior of my 90 better and it had the most comfortable seats out of any car that I have ever owned.
> 
> Have you done any mods to it??? For me, a must is getting rid of the stock resonator as it is a huge restriction on the exhaust system. After that, a smaller pulley (10% overdrive) on the supercharger with a short belt and a 73mm MAF. All cheap and easy for about 35 hp that you can really feel. I still have a supercharger wrench, three jaw pulley puller and two Chilton manuals for SC's. I think I have kept it all thinking that I will get another one some day. Have you checked out sccoa.com???


No, no Mods yet. Thinking of keeping it stock for the time being. Previous owner transported two large Akita's to and from the park, interior is a bit torn up so a complete overhaul of the interior is going to start here shortly. And a paint job this spring as well. Very Taxing on the pocket book! 

Ya, I joined the site a while back, that's where I found the window gear plugs mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

Just checking, because if you own an SC, collectively it is the best resource and has a group of fanatics just like DIYMA to keep MN12s on the road and out of the junk yards.


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Flexstone paint on the sub box = true 90's install 

I used some on my last system. Went for a period correct install in my 93 Escort.


----------



## FineLinePimpin (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm a huge supercoupe fan as well ....ive had two or them. My last one was decently modded with new head gaskets..cam..ported blower plenum..smaller blower pulley..3in exhaust with borla xr1 muffler..centerforce clutch and aluminum flywheel....3.73 gears with a aluminum mark8 center section with carbon fiber clutch pack in diff and last but not least a 75 shot. On the stock shocks it actually hooked to well and would wheel hop its ass off...but for roll racing it was fun shutting down c5 vettes. I rebuilt the entire front end suspension threw on new tires and sold it. Had lots of small issues but I still loved it. Had a small jvc amp and a couple mtx blue thunder subs....rocked it old school lol

Sent with Tapatalk2 while watching chicks get naked.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I remember back in the early/mid 90's MMATS had an SC for the demo car and it had a pair of 15's hanging from the rear deck. That car was awesome for both SQ and SPL.


----------



## ToddG (Sep 14, 2010)

Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Derekj said:


> Flexstone paint on the sub box = true 90's install
> 
> I used some on my last system. Went for a period correct install in my 93 Escort.


The stuff makes a descent looking box you know. It also hides alot of imperfections!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

ToddG said:


> Can't wait to see how this turns out.


Niether can I and my wife says she can't wait for it to GET done! Already!


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

AudioBob said:


> ...it had the most comfortable seats out of any car that I have ever owned.


Agreed, same seats (or very similar) to what the SHO had. Loved the adjustable bolsters on the seat.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Alright boys and girls, had a another great weekend, weather wise that is. Got some more done to the old SC. It was time on Saturday to begin gutting the interior.


















And just like a Construction Remodel, you never know what your going to find until you open it up! And this was NOT what I was hoping to find!


















Even found some amatuers work left behind! 










Before starting with the deadener Today I had to make a trip to the hardware store and purchase something to treat the Rust with. After scraping and wire brushing the areas till my hands cramped up I applied the following to the effected areas.










Not to bad! 


















Same routine, Hot soapy water (Dawn Dish Soap) and a thorough dry time.










Inner Rear Quarter panels are complete as well as the rear Deck.


























Even had time to start the foaming process in the hard to reach areas.










More to come, next process will be the roof.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

So here's what I've been procrastinating! An enslosure either built into the panel or built seperate on top of the Inner door skin. The cardboard template shown in the photo depects the contour (See Break Line between the grills) I will end up with. I would like the 320is midrange to be slightly focused upward and slightly to the adjacent passenger. More on Axis the better. Also considering adding an additional tweeter in the mix above the 
320is midrange along with the one which will be installed on the A-pillars.










I'm torn between fabricating somehting out of 1/2 mdf or trying my hand at glassing something which would possibly allow for an overall thinner enclosure wall section. I'm reluctant to add additional wieght to the doors but I don't feel the 1/2 mdf will contribute that much, maybe 4-6 lbs each. So, is it Glass enclosure within the panel or mdf enclosure secured to the door itself?

The finish will be Charcoal Grey Vinyl to match the door panels with the a/d/s components slightly recessed.

Please offer up any suggestions that might come to mind.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i remember back in the days q logic use to make prefab door panels for car like this and in exactly the way you are thinking of doing it.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Horsemanwill said:


> i remember back in the days q logic use to make prefab door panels for car like this and in exactly the way you are thinking of doing it.


Hmmmm, probably as rare as a rooster egg now huh?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

even rarer. u probably could find a rooster egg easier. but i use to always want to get a 94ish stang and put a set of em on the doors.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I don't think that it will be necessary to put a tweeter there, but if you have an extra one youncan always turn it off. It looks like what you are starting with will work and end up looking good. Those doors are already very heavy and once you add Dynamat they will be like bank vault doors. Just make sure that your hinges are in good shape as they are a problem to begin with. The good news is that they are easy to replace.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

AudioBob said:


> I don't think that it will be necessary to put a tweeter there, but if you have an extra one youncan always turn it off. It looks like what you are starting with will work and end up looking good. Those doors are already very heavy and once you add Dynamat they will be like bank vault doors. Just make sure that your hinges are in good shape as they are a problem to begin with. The good news is that they are easy to replace.


You know the car well! They are already shot and I have already aquired replacement lower hinges. Just another repair to add to the list! 

I guess my thought was was to add the tweeter as high up on the panel as possible to blend the midrange and pillar mounted tweeters together. I dont want to create to much seperation between them.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

oooh... I like all prep and sound treatment works!! some one is going to end up with one nice, comfy ride.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

sydmonster said:


> oooh... I like all prep and sound treatment works!! some one is going to end up with one nice, comfy ride.


That's the intent anyway. I'm waiting on my CCF to arrive which will go over the multiple layers of deadner I'll be installing on the floor board.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's the CCF I have coming in late this week. This on top of the GT Mat and some additional deadening on the floor board should prove to be pretty darn quiet. 

Check it out!

1 4" x 22" x 60" Hidense Closed Cell Uphol Foam G | eBay


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

ryanr7386 said:


> Hmmmm, probably as rare as a rooster egg now huh?


:laugh:

Great install and love the equipment you're using. 

Keep up the good work


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

Good Luck and we are all watching cheering you on!! lol


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

I decided to start the door panel modifications tonight. Just to darn cold out to work on the deadening of the interior 

As you can see, the panels have a seperately attached lower section which makes up the pocket. Rather than trying to cut all the layers and risk damaging the panel I felt It was necessary to seperate the two. Pretty easily done with a 1/2 drill bit to the back side of the plastic welds.


















Just enough give in the pocket to seperate with a cut off wheel on a Dremel.


















I chose to leave the retainers on the lower portion of the panel as well as a 1/2 lip around the perimeter of the cut out and the retainers. This 1/2 inch lip will serve two purposes. One, to allow the attachment of the back wall of the enclosure and two, to re-attach the panel retainers to the 1/2 mdf I'll be using for the mid bass enclosure.


















Next step will be to start the fabrication of the enclosure walls this weekend along with more deadener installation. Looks like the weather just might cooperate over the weekend.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

don't u love going from 73 to 8 degrees lol

man i hate not remembering the name of that old company that made them forms. when i see the shape u made there that's all i think about.

was it like the first gens Qforms?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

All I remember Q-Forms producing were kick panels. I don't recall them making door panels though.

Ya, the weather has sucked the last couple days. We had thunderstorms on tuesday with heavy rain, then snow on wednesday. It don't know what the hell it wants to do.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i remember AudioForms

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/650642-post49.html


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Horsemanwill said:


> i remember AudioForms


Ahh, yes. I do as well now. Wonder if they are still in business?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

no  although i always thought they'd do good.


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

Subscribed. Looks good so far.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

jrs1006 said:


> Subscribed. Looks good so far.


Thanks man! Got more deadener installed today and plan to stay at it tomorrow.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Might not look like much but got the floor boards deadened this weekend. The product I'm using is a commercial grade waterproofing. It measures just over 2mm or 80 mils thick. It has a super sticky adhesive backer which when heated will perminatly adhere to the surface being applied. This stuff is a ***** to work with but really does an excellent job of deadening and canceling out road noise! 


















Of course you all know the draw backs of using such products! Asphaltic/Rubber based, this product does have a slight asphaltic aroma. 
The Cure, Encapsulation! Prior to placement of my CCF I'll apply a layer of poly to seal off this product and contain whatever oders which may be present. The trunk area is all that's left to do with this product.

I also got more voids filled with the foam fill and installed deadner on the inside skin of the roof lid.


















Next weekend will be devoted to getting the old SC ready for a prime coat! About a dozen small dings to fill and take the DA to her! Actually looking forward to the break from the deading installation!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

It's been a wild week! Lots of Sanding and body work last weekend. Got back into the deadening process today while the weather was nice. Deadening process is right at about 90% complete at the moment. Pics to come in the next day or two.

Stay tuned.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Excellent equipment collection. Now if you can just find one of the old Harmon Kardon tape decks with the 20/20k heads you'd really be ol' school.

Even though I've sold off all my 320i's, PS5, PQ10s, AX2, 642i (with bass knob) and crossover chips, I don't think I will ever get rid of my PQ20 and PH15. I've had several offers but I can't bring myself to sell them because I know these will end up in one of my future cars.

I look forward to seeing how it all comes out.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

xlynoz said:


> Excellent equipment collection. Now if you can just find one of the old Harmon Kardon tape decks with the 20/20k heads you'd really be ol' school.
> 
> Even though I've sold off all my 320i's, PS5, PQ10s, AX2, 642i (with bass knob) and crossover chips, I don't think I will ever get rid of my PQ20 and PH15. I've had several offers but I can't bring myself to sell them because I know these will end up in one of my future cars.
> 
> I look forward to seeing how it all comes out.


I've been eyeing some tape decks. Not sure I'll pull the trigger yet or not.

And I know the feeling with the gear. Espicially when they are minty condition.

Thanks


----------



## cyrusthevirus23 (Feb 16, 2013)

you dont see to many of these on the road subed


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Not much progress inside the SC last couple weeks due to alot of snow and cold temperatures. I was able to get the final prep done inside so I can begin installing my CCF as soon as the weather breaks. This should prove to be a good foundation for the CCF and MLV layers.


















Due to the weather I set up shop in the laundry room and started fabrication on the Door panel enclosures. I made this template which works on both sides of the car. 










Once transferred to the 1/2 mdf it was time to start cutting! And who said you can't get staight cuts with a jig saw?










































Trial fit and minor modifications completed.


















Backside of enclosure secured to the panel.










Now onto the sidewalls of the enclosure. Kerfing for the lower front radius.


















A little trick I'll share for infilling the kerfs. Use masking tape on the kerf side and at the bottom side as well. Extend the masking tape above the area to be filled creating a dam to retain the wood glue. Now add the glue!










You will need to lightly tap the piece to let out the trapped air inside. It will be visable once you are complete as seen below. I also punctured the bottom side of the masking tape to allow the air to escape from below while pouring.


















More to come.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice looking old school build. I like it!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

edouble101 said:


> Nice looking old school build. I like it!


Thanks man! As bad as I want it to be complete, I know that time and patience will when out in the end. Right now, I have plenty of time and little patience.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

hope your ready for some more cold and snow and freezing rain to boot


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Horsemanwill said:


> hope your ready for some more cold and snow and freezing rain to boot


Ya, Right! Already tired of the snow, and I love snow!


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

Cool car. One of my uncles had almost an identical SC and another friend had a cool turbo coupe in high school.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

11blueGTI said:


> Cool car. One of my uncles had almost an identical SC and another friend had a cool turbo coupe in high school.




Same here! Had an 87 Turbo Coupe and later a 91 SC after I got married. Rough hauling kids in a two door!

I will say, the 91 SC I had was better built than this 94. Seems as though the quality of the interior went down hill. Cheaper components all around.

Thanks man.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

sub! my first IASCA car was a 89 super coupe, then i had a 92...miss those mn12, i even had a 91 xr7, then i moved to the mark viii's gen 2...awesome cars to do systems in.
also looking good so far!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

manish said:


> sub! my first IASCA car was a 89 super coupe, then i had a 92...miss those mn12, i even had a 91 xr7, then i moved to the mark viii's gen 2...awesome cars to do systems in.
> also looking good so far!


Why thankya, thankya very much.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

More Progress today! CCF Time!

1/4 Inch CCF I got off fee-bay!










Trunk almost completed!










And Interior in Progress!


























I am having some great success with this Carlisle Product I had left over from a Construction site! This is Carlisle Foil-Grip 1402 as the picture indicates. This stuff is actually used in the HVAC Industry for sealing joints in duct work. Super sticky backer and no need to apply any spray adhesive prior to installation.


















Check out the pull test!










Anyway, looks like a great week of warm weather ahead. I'm hoping to get the CCF completed this week and move onto the MLV layer later this week.

Enjoy.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

looking good slick Rick !


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

What's goin on there Scott? If i could get the weather to cooperate i might be able to actually get more done! Take care!


----------



## Athletestar123 (Mar 12, 2013)

Niceee !


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thought i would post an update to my Bld thread. Not much has happened the last couple weeks due to weather and time schedule. 

I did however decided to Glass my Speaker Pods in my door cards! After making the components for the pods a few weeks back i was unhappy with the boxy appearance they were going to pose and decided to go the glass route. Most of the materials are purchased and I hope to get started on the molds of the back side of the enclosures over the weekend. That's if I can get some control of descent temperatures where i plan to setup. I got started fabricating the baffles for the 320is midrange and tweeters and was able to cut out the rings for the S7's as well.


























On the bright side, one exciting thing that has came out of the down time was my most recent acquisition for the Build! This little Gem! In sticking to the Old School theme and staying true to the Equipment I purchased this Alpine 8080 alarm, brand spankin New for $189 bucks. I have a few modules coming in and can't wait to get started installing.










































More to come this weekend! Enjoy.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I remember the Alpine 8080 alarm. I had one back in the day. Best alarm I ever used. I am digging this build.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Tsmith said:


> I remember the Alpine 8080 alarm. I had one back in the day. Best alarm I ever used. I am digging this build.


Thanks man!


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Tsmith said:


> I remember the Alpine 8080 alarm. I had one back in the day. Best alarm I ever used. I am digging this build.



Yep had the 8156 with two gyro motion detectors and the remote keypad. I would agree that age of Alpine alarms were the best. I can definitely say it was the best alarm I ever had out of all the Ungo, VSE and Kenwood alarms I had before it. I used that thing in 4 cars for approx 15 years. I sold it to someone here about 3 years back for almost nothing.

Excellent grab on the 8080!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

xlynoz said:


> Yep had the 8156 with two gyro motion detectors and the remote keypad. I would agree that age of Alpine alarms were the best. I can definitely say it was the best alarm I ever had out of all the Ungo, VSE and Kenwood alarms I had before it. I used that thing in 4 cars for approx 15 years. I sold it to someone here about 3 years back for almost nothing.
> 
> Excellent grab on the 8080!


Thanks man! By the way, if you come across any add-ons or modules for the 8080 please let me know will ya?

I'm looking for a motion detector I can use also. I ultimately want it to automaticaly roll up the windows when motion is detected etc.

Thanks


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Baffles Fabricated, fitted and test fit to doors! All ok so far. 


























Temporarily attached and then pre-fitted on Drivers side door,


































Passenger Side, 



















That's all for this weekend, stay tuned. Next phase will be making the glass mold for the back sides of the enclosures.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Like the components, cant stand the car though :laugh:


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

This really makes me miss my mark 8.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

FERK!! Ol' school alarm even!... still loving this build


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

i'm diggin this build...the old school alarm is beast.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Robb said:


> Like the components, cant stand the car though :laugh:


Thanks Robb, that's nice to know!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

ryanr7386 said:


> Thanks Robb, that's nice to know!


Hey it's a chat forum, everyone has thier likes and hates :laugh:


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes, yes they do.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

ryanr7386 said:


> Thanks man! By the way, if you come across any add-ons or modules for the 8080 please let me know will ya?
> 
> I'm looking for a motion detector I can use also. I ultimately want it to automaticaly roll up the windows when motion is detected etc.
> 
> Thanks


I might still have some parts left around for the alarm. If I find anything I'll let you know.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

xlynoz said:


> I might still have some parts left around for the alarm. If I find anything I'll let you know.


Sounds Great! I've managed to pick up an Alpine 8310 Motion Sensor, an 8311 Security switch for the Hood and an 8312 Relay for the parking lights which will allow them to flash when the alarm is set! It will allow for dome light monitoring as well. I also have located a couple window modules which will control the operation of the windows and sunroof.

Let me know what you find though!

Thanks


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Alright, so this is my first attempt at glassing! First, thanks to anyone on here that has posted a pic or video of this technique! My research paid off but I'll let you guys be the judge.

So here's the panels masked off and prepped for the mold of the enclosures back wall,










Mold release application completed,


















Resin Time!


















Molds removed without a single issue! 


























Now, if I can get up early enough I'll try to get my Speaker stand-offs positioned and start trimming the edges to fit so I can move onto the fleecing process.

Stay tuned.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

ryanr7386 said:


> Alright, so this is my first attempt at glassing! First, thanks to anyone on here that has posted a pic or video of this technique! My research paid off but I'll let you guys be the judge.
> 
> So here's the panels masked off and prepped for the mold of the enclosures back wall,
> 
> ...


Pic's don't work.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

RandyJ75 said:


> Pic's don't work.


Huh? Shows up on mine.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

RandyJ75 said:


> Pic's don't work.


Now they do... Looks good so far


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Love this build! Love the car! I had two 90' SC 5-speed cars. One of the cars I miss most (my 87' Grand National being the other). I love how Ford had the suspension go into "Firm Ride "at 88mph!
I went looking for one a year ago but found a mint 96' Diamond Anniversary Mark VIII instead. Similar chassis, much more weight.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

That's one sweet old school build! I wish you were a bit closer, would love to hear this one when you're done. Great job on FG by the way!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

TwoDrink said:


> Love this build! Love the car! I had two 90' SC 5-speed cars. One of the cars I miss most (my 87' Grand National being the other). I love how Ford had the suspension go into "Firm Ride "at 88mph!
> I went looking for one a year ago but found a mint 96' Diamond Anniversary Mark VIII instead. Similar chassis, much more weight.
> Keep up the great work.





Mless5 said:


> That's one sweet old school build! I wish you were a bit closer, would love to hear this one when you're done. Great job on FG by the way!


Thanks guys. 

This whole "Project Car" as I call it is turning out to be a huge "Time Consuming Ordeal" Trying to find time to work on it, work and family life is turning out to be a chore.

I don't think I mentioned it but I am also refinishing the exterior paint as well as the Interior Leather seating. I'll post a few pics of that process in the coming days.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Not sure I mentioned the fact that I was restoring the old Bird or not but here's a little bit of what's been happening the last couple weeks. I got a lot done today and am about 85% complete with sanding the exterior. This was earlier this last week I believe. I'll post some more pics Sunday as well.



















Going back with the original Ford Electric Current Red that was on it of course. Paint was purchased Friday and my wallet is now $450 bucks lighter  

Here's a few additional items that I have picked up for the Alarm system also. Alpine 8311 Security Switch for the Hood, Alpine 8312 Relay for interface with the Parking lights/Dome Lights, Alpine 8310 Servo Motion Sensor.


























For the Audio system I purchased these a/d/s 4" midrange to go with my spare set of tweeters in the A-pillars. Should blend very well with the 320is in the doors and give me a great front stage!!


















And, thanks to Sniper!! An Alpine 5959s for some more Old School Tunes! 










That's all for now. Be back Sunday evening with some more restoration pics.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Definitely subscribed. Nice work!!! Anyone can build with new stuff but nothing like an OS build, just makes it that much more unique.


----------



## cerrone (Jan 28, 2010)

Subscribed as well. I really like the way you build the door panels. Good work!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

cerrone said:


> Subscribed as well. I really like the way you build the door panels. Good work!


Thanks man! I'm really looking forward to resuming work on the panels and getting them finished! The Audio portion is somewhat on hold at the moment due to prepping for Paint. I have purchased all new Leather for the interior and purchased just enough to cover the speaker enclosures in Black leather as well as the lower 6 inch band at the bottom of the panels. The SC came original with a Dark Grey Leather seating. I will be going to a two tone, Grey body and Black border on all the seating.

Should be unique.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thought I would post some pics of the restoration. After all, this is a DIY forum right? Finally got every thing primed out and all the door jambs, hood and trunk jambs etc painted out. Also got the back sides of all the same parts painted as well. Now it's time for reassembly and final paint of the exterior. Check it out.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

WOW! Pretty damn crafty!


----------



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

I absolutely love this build!


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

nice work...the whole project is coming along nicely


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

mrmill said:


> nice work...the whole project is coming along nicely


Ya, just not quick enough


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mless5 said:


> WOW! Pretty damn crafty!


Thanks man! You know, I'm going to find a way to get your old S8's in those doors! Even if I have to redo the stand-offs. Stay tuned.


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you really jammin' that outside? Cool!
Don't forget the flex agent for the bumpers. My first SC was that color (if that's the factory color) I'll try to upload the video of my SCs and post a link.
Mless5, I'm glad you found a great home for your speakers!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

TwoDrink said:


> Are you really jammin' that outside? Cool!
> Don't forget the flex agent for the bumpers. My first SC was that color (if that's the factory color) I'll try to upload the video of my SCs and post a link.
> Mless5, I'm glad you found a great home for your speakers!


Thanks 2drinks! Yes, flex additive was added to the primer on all of the urethane parts and will be added to the color as well. You know your paint products.

Since you know your SC's, i'm thinking of painting the side moldings black to match the window trim pcs. What do you think? Or back to the original electric current red?


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Mine were '90s and I think they came black like the '89s. I like the black molding


----------



## mitchjr (Mar 8, 2010)

Subscribe


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

TwoDrink said:


> Mine were '90s and I think they came black like the '89s. I like the black molding


My first T-Bird was an 87 Turbo Coupe. I had it Whited out. I was running all PPI Art series back then. Had the trunk all finished out in white naugahyde with the fins exposed under a false floor. Had 4 JL 10's in a 4th order bandpass box with plexi and mirrors which could be seen through from the trunk of course. That was a fun bird!

As it turns out, my second t-bird was a 91 SC exactly like your model. That paint color was just the Electric Red. The color that came on this SC is Electric Current Red Metallic. That's where I'm a little concerned about the Black side molding. Guess I can mock one side up in Black and one in the OEM color.

Stay tuned.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's some more progress, or lack there of. 

Slowly getting the old SC back together. I applied some deadner to the insides of both front fenders and the bottom side of the Hood before re-installing. Made a considerable difference when completed.




Not much to look at at the moment but I'm on the down hill stretch as they say with the refinishing!




She sure does look Purdy under the hood!



I hope to get a few evenings in this coming week in between the rains, another wet week it looks like. Hope to be ready to shoot the exterior color next weekend. Stay tuned.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Fender deadner!!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

sydmonster said:


> Fender deadner!!


Yes, fender deadner! And mineral wool stuffed in a heavy duty trash bag above the inner fenders at some point possibly.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

ryanr7386 said:


> ... And mineral wool stuffed in a heavy duty trash bag above the inner fenders at some point possibly.


OK... you got my ears pinned?

Can you elaborate on this more for me? Pros & Cons and overall goal?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

sydmonster said:


> OK... you got my ears pinned?
> 
> Can you elaborate on this more for me? Pros & Cons and overall goal?


Mineral wool - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's a product used in the Construction Industry for Insulating, Soundproofing etc. It has great Thermal values and is not prone to moisture absorbtion, Heat etc. Available at any Home Depot, Lowes etc. I am installing this above the rear Quarter panels (Inside) and may install some batts in a heavy duty trash bag and stuff them in above the inner fenders, between the tire and fire wall, when I re assemble the fenders. Although it says it won't absorbe moisture i want to take an extra precaution and protect it inside the bags as it will be outside the cabin. It will help reduce the road noise produced from the Tires. 

Pros, I have access to all sorts of materials being a Const Superintendent so the cost is most diffenitly a Pro. Cons, can't think of one right off. Goal is obviously to reduce road noise!

Usage

"Though the individual fibers conduct heat very well, when pressed into rolls and sheets, their ability to partition air makes them excellent heat insulators and sound absorbers."


----------



## Voorttimies (Mar 19, 2011)

Loving the build and the old school stuff!

I almost bought a 91 T-Bird with a 302 once. Almost.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Voorttimies said:


> Loving the build and the old school stuff!
> 
> I almost bought a 91 T-Bird with a 302 once. Almost.


Thanks man!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Check it out! One final coat of color to go on both front and rear bumpers, side skirts and Misc trim. I'm hoping to complete the refinishing this weekend but Rain may screw me out of those plans, AGAIN!















Once complete I'll get back involved with the Audio installation. 1st up will be to re-install the door jamb boots and re pull the wiring into the doors. The boots were completely removed which will make it easy to pull the 3 runs on 12 Gauge wire for the A/D/S 3-Way Comps in the doors.

Man, I can't wait!!!!!!! More to come so stay tuned!

Rick


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

That looks real nice man! Wanna paint mine?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

It won't be cheap


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

FINALLY completed the refinishing of the SC! And I have pretty well reinstalled all the trim, lights etc. Check it out!





And yes, that's a homemade paint booth in the background!





Complete new headlamp and turn signals assemblies.





Trim installed and B pillars blacked out as it originally came.





Inner fender wells were thoroughly cleaned and shot with this undercoating I picked up from my local Orielly Automotive. I also treated some areas which were showing some evidence of rust as well.




Continued..........


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

At last I can again focus on the Audio portion of this Build!

Below is the Adjustable Suspension Module which was housed in a Plastic tray which was secured to the underside of the rear deck. This housing was removed to gain more clearance for the subwoofer cabinet which will be created down the road. I had a few "L" brackets lying around that I used to secure it in place. Nothing fancy but functional.




My next phase I decided to tackle was the installation of the O/S Alpine 8080 Alarm. Shown below is the location I chose to install the Horn. A relay was relocated (Now in front of the horn and to the left) to give enough clearance for the horn to squeeze into place. I actually used the old relay location to ground the horn. Worked out well in the end. 



The 8080 is now hooked up and Functional but not mounted in it's final location of course. I'm now waiting on a shipment of relays to use to interface the door motors etc. More to come.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

Coming along nicely!!! I really like the color. Did you source all new trim because it all looks super clean???


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

AudioBob said:


> Coming along nicely!!! I really like the color. Did you source all new trim because it all looks super clean???


Glad you pointed that out! No, all original trim. I literally took each piece of exterior trim, door gaskets, weather stripping etc and soaked them in a full tub of Hot soapy water overnight. The following day I scrubbed each of them with a stiff bristle brush and rinsed thoroughly to remove dust and residue.

The exterior trim was lightly sanded, cleaned with a Wax & Grease remover and sprayed with Mar Hyde Black Satin Trim paint along with the B-Pillars, door Handles and the triangular trim at the mirrors.

All in all, I'm very pleased with the outcome! It's been at least 15 years since I painted my last car. The technology has come along way in regards to the Paint, Spray Guns etc.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

One step forward and two back! Pulled the Door cards out of the Laundry room and found the edges pulling away.  Had to correct before it became a huge problem down the road of course.



The Cure!




Here's the S8's I purchased from Mless5 in the Door cards. Originally I was going to install the S7's. The S8's utilize the same cone material as the 320is so they should blend in nicely!



I divided the 320is from the S8's with 1/2 mdf. The S8's will use the inside door cavity while the 320is will use the cavity created with the 1/2 mdf divider.



Really rough but now I can build out the side walls with thicker layers of fiberglass.


Stay tuned.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Man, I've seen those woofers somewhere . I am VERY impressed by the build/paint!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mless5 said:


> Man, I've seen those woofers somewhere . I am VERY impressed by the build/paint!


Thanks bud! I'm glad i took the time and fitted your old S8's. I think it will pay off in the end. I can't wait to start applying the Black Leather to the speaker pods and lower portions of the cards. Should blend in nicely with the two tone grey and black leather seating I'm having re-done.

Stay in touch.

Rick


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

those are some big boss size door pods...should sound awsome. 

1000000000000 cool points for the paint and trim work, it looks phenomenal


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Paint job came out amazing, great looking color. Keep up the excellent work dude


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

mr.metoo said:


> Paint job came out amazing, great looking color. Keep up the excellent work dude


Thanks allot! I haven't even wet sanded, compounded and polished it yet! Can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

paint looks great, love the door pods


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mrnurse said:


> paint looks great, love the door pods


Why thankya. Hoping to have both done and ready for the leather after this weekend.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Well its been a while for an update! It's amazing how much time you can put into something and really show hardly any progress! This whole speaker pod process has turned into one of the most time consuming phases so far but I am very pleased with what I have accomplished to date!

These are pictures from early this week or late last week. One of many filler steps.





Ya I know, this phase is like a set of Tits! If you have seen one, you have seen a Hundred! This is the next to last coats of fiber glass filler. I'll skim the dark green areas with a Dynatron putty coat which is a very fine filler for skimming thin layers.




I can actually see these layered with leather in the near near future! Getting very anxious! Check out my $15 Alpine 7380 deck, she's minty!!! I love the HLTAC heads that Alpine used back in the day! I just might install this below the 7909 in the SC.



More progress this weekend, stay tuned.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

Someone has been busy ! 
Looks really good so far


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

Noooooo 7380 !! 
Use ur 7909 Install the cage and ill sell you
My other minty 7390
The one I bought that was new from the 
Diyma guy - it's almost done getting all new 
Caps / wow & flutter adjusted / lubed /tape belt 
And battery 
Them you can just pull out the 7909 and slide
In the tape deck - old school pimp !


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

eisnerracing said:


> Noooooo 7380 !!
> Use ur 7909 Install the cage and ill sell you
> My other minty 7390
> The one I bought that was new from the
> ...


That's a problem! My 9 is the Aniversary edition! We need to talk on the 7390 though. Same Tape head though I believe.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

i think so hatec tape head 

but 7390 has way more features like when it ff or rew its slows down beore the end so it dosent break the tape 

also has blank skip and next song skip like a cd 

and many more !!

oh i have something for your din spot under the 7909 

Alpine 3617 in the box 

Alpine 3617 EQ Old School Vintage RARE Ambience Processor DSP Surround Complete | eBay


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

I just read this entire thread and simply in awe at your work. just awesome. keep up the great work.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I haven't been around on the regular as of late, and I am really glad I
took a visit today to see this. VERY nice, love the OS gear and install.
GREAT work on the paint. Sorry if I missed this but, what kind/brand
paint did you use?

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Inigma (Mar 17, 2012)

Very cool! That's a nice super chicken you got there! I love those cars.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

eisnerracing said:


> i think so hatec tape head
> 
> but 7390 has way more features like when it ff or rew its slows down beore the end so it dosent break the tape
> 
> ...


I have used the 3617 with a 9 before. Don't like how they sound together. The 9's are better off used without any aft processing in my opinion. But that's just me.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

WRX2010 said:


> I just read this entire thread and simply in awe at your work. just awesome. keep up the great work.





FLYONWALL9 said:


> I haven't been around on the regular as of late, and I am really glad I
> took a visit today to see this. VERY nice, love the OS gear and install.
> GREAT work on the paint. Sorry if I missed this but, what kind/brand
> paint did you use?
> ...


Thanks guys! The paint is Nason Full-Thane. It's a Single Stage Urethane. I have 4 full coats on the entire car. Went through a gallon 1/2 but that's only because I jambed it out inside and out.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

And I forget to add the paint looks great for a home job it's tits !!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

eisnerracing said:


> And I forget to add the paint looks great for a home job it's tits !!


LOL! Thanks man! So how much are you thinking on the 7390?


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

Well I do have the 4390 new in the box to go 
With it .... ;-) 
The cap job cost me another 7390 ($80)and $150 
So I gave the DIY guy $100 for his deck 
That's $330 without my time or the remote (pd $100)

I was thinking since the deck was new never 
Installed as well as the remote 
I was going to list it for starting bid $450 on eBay 

I also have the real changer match 5959 reconditioned I may 
Add to the listing


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

More progress today. Finished the Pods today after more skimming and sanding. What a process that was 



Here's the lower trim band I redone with leather as well. I decided when I ordered the leather for the interior I would match the speaker pods to the interior colors also. I might actually redo this and overlay it with some 1/8th inch Masonite as it has a few puckers in the lower left corner.



Now the fun begins. Drivers side pod with leather applied and S8 cut out.



S8 dropped in.



Now the whole compliment of components.




And here's the Door card with pods attached and speakers layed in their respective openings. I still have some tweaking to do here and there as I'm not totally happy with the lower left side alignment. More work ahead!



I'm hoping to get the passenger side completed this upcoming week and resume the sound proofing process in the cabin next weekend. MLV on the floor boards, some additional acoustical treatments to the doors and rear quarter panels so stay tuned!


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Hot damn this is a fun build to watch. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Those look fantastic. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Good work man. This build is going great!!!


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

It looks fantastic, the paint looks great inside and out. Once I settle in to my new house I'm going to have to track down another SC. I can relive my glory days!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Excellent door pods! They look great! 

Man I love seeing all that a/d/s/ goodness!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks to all! I'm having a lot of fun with it so far!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

ryanr7386 said:


> I have used the 3617 with a 9 before. Don't like how they sound together. The 9's are better off used without any aft processing in my opinion. But that's just me.


This !


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

doors are looking good !!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Pods look SWEET man!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Robb said:


> This !



We're in agreement then I take it?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

More progress boys! Check it out.

Adhesive I chose. Works fantastic!


More prep on the other pod.





And a trial run to make sure everything fits.


Now, I used this double sided foam weather stripping to decouple the fiberglass pod from the mdf which is attached to the door card.


Rebuilding the cards.



Had to tether the lower ascent band back to the card due to the hot welds which were removed. Worked out well.


Continued..........


----------



## Inigma (Mar 17, 2012)

That looks awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

I forgot to mention earlier and I also didn't take any photos either but Once I attached the pods and lower ascent bands I flipped them over and spray foamed all the nooks and crevices to basically bond the whole thing together. It made the card surprisingly rigid once complete. If you look close at the following photo you can see the expanded foam which I cut flush to the back side. I reattached the existing noise control layer as well.


Now, Installation time! Do to weight concerns on the doors I decided not to use MLV but I did purchase this to use behind the cards.





And if your asking what that is around the existing speaker location?


............


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

And at last they are reinstalled!!!!




I'll take a few close ups in the upcoming days and post as well. I have some touch up work to do at the cuts which I made to the cards. Not real pleased with that aspect right yet but will address soon enough.

Stay tuned.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey Rick if your concerned about the weight 
Install the panel - unmount the 6.5 and I see 
You have a wood backing you can mark for a bolt or screw to the 
Metal of the door - holding the pod a bit more secure


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

eisnerracing said:


> Hey Rick if your concerned about the weight
> Install the panel - unmount the 6.5 and I see
> You have a wood backing you can mark for a bolt or screw to the
> Metal of the door - holding the pod a bit more secure


Ya, most definitely. I have some 2 inch self drilling screws at my Jobsite. I'm going to go clean through the pods, backer board and into the structure of the door. The pods are screwed to the mdf backer board anyway but sure don't want these things walking around after a few hundred or so closures.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

I love how your using random home repair stuff for deadening, looks like you know your stuff. And great job with the glassing.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

WhereAmEye? said:


> I love how your using random home repair stuff for deadening, looks like you know your stuff. And great job with the glassing.


I try to improvise where I can to save a few dollars for sure. Thanks


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

ryanr7386 said:


> I try to improvise where I can to save a few dollars for sure. Thanks


The Tim Taylor of car audio lmao !


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

eisnerracing said:


> The Tim Taylor of car audio lmao !


Yep, we have all done it though!!!!!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Pretty Pitiful progress the last week or so. Busy with work and it's been hotter than hades here lately.

Not much to update. Alpine 8080 LED's installed in doors cards.




I also got started installing the MLV over the past weekend. What a PITA this process is!


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

Just so you know 8080 will power 5 LEDs 
Got to wire them in series so the brain led out wont
Burn out because to much resistance


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Well it's been a while since I updated my Install thread so here it is. Finished the MLV several weeks back and started running the 12 Gauge Vampire Wire back to the trunk.

Here's the Drivers side. I used the Aluminum faced tape I had left over to hold the cable down until the carpet is reinstalled.



Passenger side, same deal.



The last two weekends I have managed to install the ADS 320i/s in both doors. The Orange Vampire wire was utilized for the tweeters. Splicing was made via a soldered connection and heat shrink tubing was placed over the connections.


Here's the Tweeter wires neatly tucked away and zip tied around the inner structure of the door pods.


Next was the 320i/s midrange. Gold plated spades were used for all the connections of course. Poly fill was added into the enclosure as well.




Onto the S8 Subs which will be running as Mid-Bass. Same connections but different mounting method on these. I used the supplied fasteners for the 320i/s midrange but used #8 machine thread screws and T-Nuts for the S8's.


And there you have it.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

hey looking pretty good!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

And here's some more.

Alpine 8080 Alarm in center console. You'll also notice the Monster Interconnects poked up and out. These are for the Alpine 4313 remote bass knob which is shown in the next photo.


Here's the console coming together. All of these Black interior trim parts have been fully refurbished and recoated with "Black Satin" Trim coating paint. 


This last photo you'll also notice the Alarm LED I installed above the bay that will house the 7909. Now tell me that's not "Old School".


Enjoy, and I'll be back with more in the coming days.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Awesome work, great products and car to work with.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

knever3 said:


> Awesome work, great products and car to work with.


Thanks man!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

still watching... such a cool ol'school install!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

sydmonster said:


> still watching... such a cool ol'school install!


Thanks man! Still souch a long ways to go. Juggling between work and home life is not working out well for the completion any time soon. What time I do spend I try to stay focused on not rushing through it.

Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

ryanr7386 said:


> Pretty Pitiful progress the last week or so. Busy with work and it's been hotter than hades here lately.
> 
> Not much to update. Alpine 8080 LED's installed in doors cards.


Now if you wanted to go ol' skool Ford style you would have chopped off the top of the black door lock, put it on there and use shiny black heatshrink to tie it all together. Back in the day we did so many of them that way.

The work is looking good. Keep it up.


----------



## Installer Josh (Sep 9, 2013)

Keep it up man you'll get it done. Fun looking build.


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice job on everything so far. Looking good. 

Seeing your car brings back memories. One of my buddies back in the day had a SC that looked just like yours. Same color. We used to cruise around doing all kinds of idiotic crap in it but had a blast. At least until he let my brother drive it & totaled it. 

This build also has me wanting to buy my old Grand National off of my dad and do an old school build. He already painted it so at least that part would be done. I love the old 80's - 90's coupes.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

xlynoz said:


> Now if you wanted to go ol' skool Ford style you would have chopped off the top of the black door lock, put it on there and use shiny black heatshrink to tie it all together. Back in the day we did so many of them that way.
> 
> The work is looking good. Keep it up.


Damn, wish you had pointed that idea out earlier! Oh well, can't have it all, all the time. Great thought though.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Installer Josh said:


> Keep it up man you'll get it done. Fun looking build.





Jcharger13 said:


> Nice job on everything so far. Looking good.
> 
> Seeing your car brings back memories. One of my buddies back in the day had a SC that looked just like yours. Same color. We used to cruise around doing all kinds of idiotic crap in it but had a blast. At least until he let my brother drive it & totaled it.
> 
> This build also has me wanting to buy my old Grand National off of my dad and do an old school build. He already painted it so at least that part would be done. I love the old 80's - 90's coupes.


Thanks guys. Luvin every minute of it! I wish the upholstery was further along but definitely don't want to rush it either.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

What ever happened to this build? I love the equipment and would like to see the payoff.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

knever3 said:


> What ever happened to this build? I love the equipment and would like to see the payoff.


On hold for the time being. I yanked the motor and rebuilt it and am now waiting on warmer weather to reinstall. Unfortunately the Motor rebuild forced me to sell off some of the gear. I'll try and post some pics over the weekend though. System will be back on track sometime this month I hope. Stay tuned for an update on the new Head unit and processing.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Awesome build log, just read it front to back. Always liked those SC's. Love the door panels, unreal. Subscribed.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

The Dude said:


> Awesome build log, just read it front to back. Always liked those SC's. Love the door panels, unreal. Subscribed.


Thanks man!

As previously posted, the old Bird spun a main bearing and out come the Motor! If it weren't for Bad Luck I wouldn't have any luck at all it seems.

Just prior to pulling.


Here's the freshly Boiled out block with new freeze plugs through out.


Overhauled the heads, this photo is of the valve stem seal replacement.


I'll post a few more in a day or two. The Motor is all re assembled and ready to go back in, hopefully this Sunday right after I do a Big 3 upgrade while everything is easily accessible! Stay tuned.


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Alright, so it's been a while since I posted any progress photos so here's some to show progress or lack there of. As stated in previous post I had to yank the motor due to a Main bearing which spun. She is now all back together and have driven it around 350 miles. So far so good! Fresh paint on just about every part now under the hood.



While the motor was out I started a Big 3 upgrade to the Charging system. Here's the Block to Chassis Ground which is now 0 Guage.



Still need to complete the Big 3 upgrade from Battery to Alternator and to the Fuse block.



Now for the System redesign. Due limited disposable funds I had to sell off some of the gear to fund the motor overhaul  
Here's the new head unit, an Alpine 7618R cassette deck which will be controlling a pair of Alpine 3681 Digital Max processors. I'll be using an Alpine 5957S changer for CD listening pleasure also.



Just had to hear my work so I temporarly installed my ADS PH15 and the uglier 3681 of the two. I'm not sure I disclosed this or not but this is the first fully active 3-way system I have ever installed let alone utilizing T/A and I am honestly blown away by the dynamics and clarity so far.



I was fortunate enough to have aquired the Controller for the 3681 (Alpine 4381) which has a long extension cable to make Time Alignment, Level and Crossover point adjustments from the front seat. It has proven to be very usefull thus far. Stay tuned!


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

that's one thing i loved about the old fords din sized decks looked right in them lol


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

It looks pretty sweet but not as good as the 7909 would have


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks great, I am impressd with the engine bay. You are gonna like knowing that the engine bay is nice and tidy. You can buy the components you want again when funds are available.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

knever3 said:


> Looks great, I am impressd with the engine bay. You are gonna like knowing that the engine bay is nice and tidy. You can buy the components you want again when funds are available.


Thanks and you are right. It's nice having that piece of mind. I would like to find an Alpine 5903 CD player to add below the 7618R so I can have a disk player in the dash and still stay with the Digital Max gear.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Good to see this is still going!... engine bay looks factory fresh now.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

sydmonster said:


> Good to see this is still going!... engine bay looks factory fresh now.


Very fresh, for that old of a car I would say minty. Nice.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the Luv boys! I'll post some up close and personal pics Saturday. Very pleased so far. Hopefully this weekend I can really start thinking about the sytem layout in the trunk area as well as the A-Pillar pods.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

So I must add it was Alpine's Digital Max equipment that had the largest influence that started my love affair of Alpine. This lead to my "sometime when I have the means I will have Alpine". It was a long time after that initial impression, but I have since been able to afford it. The install was I believe on a Ford Ranger with a set of RCA's pinstriped down the sides and of course a Thunderbird as well!! I still love the Digital Max equipment and if I were to run across the lotto I would have a similar system as yourself.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

knever3 said:


> So I must add it was Alpine's Digital Max equipment that had the largest influence that started my love affair of Alpine. This lead to my "sometime when I have the means I will have Alpine". It was a long time after that initial impression, but I have since been able to afford it. The install was I believe on a Ford Ranger with a set of RCA's pinstriped down the sides and of course a Thunderbird as well!! I still love the Digital Max equipment and if I were to run across the lotto I would have a similar system as yourself.


I actually got away from Car audio right around the period when the Digital Max gear was out so my fondness began here a few years back. I have had all the components except the 3362 digital eq. I would still like to try one out but they are super rare and thus hard to find.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's some update pics. Interior is just about completely installed now. Check out the headliner I redone.





Here's the Visors installed, redone with matching headliner.


I also got the ADS S7's installed in the rear Quarter panels. A few mods where on tap to install these. These will be run up to about 250Hz when complete.






Quarter Panel Trim installed



So stay tuned, Wednesday I should have my new Leather package for the interior. Purchased through Spinning Wheels SC. Two toned Black outer and Grey inner with the Thunderbird emblems sewn into the upper panel of the front seats. Should be pretty sweat!


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks great, nice job!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

That's dope! Good to see progress on this again man.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

It's about time we got an update!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya i tell ya what, I got a list a mile long of things I want to do with the Car restoration and the audio installation. Now back to work tomorrow so the juggling begins again.

Thanks guys


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Why a 5903 out of curiosity? I came across the AS&S with the Alpine Digital MAX T-Bird, let me know if your interested in it.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

ryanr7386 said:


> Ya i tell ya what, I got a list a mile long of things I want to do with the Car restoration and the audio installation. Now back to work tomorrow so the juggling begins again.
> 
> Thanks guys


Trust me I know, but I still look forward to your updates


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Navy Chief said:


> Why a 5903 out of curiosity? I came across the AS&S with the Alpine Digital MAX T-Bird, let me know if your interested in it.


The 5903 is a CD player only of course. Like to have the ability to pop a CD in from the driver seat on occasion. Might be, how much for the mag?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Update time! Got my Leather Package in last week and completed the installation over the weekend. I was wanting to show a before and after comparison but cant find my interior pics at the moment prior to the new Leather installation.

Here's some misc pics of the swap out of the leather.







Rear Bench Completed


Onto the front seats



Installed


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

And these were waiting on me when I got home today. New pair of Audio Control EQT's in Flat Black. Sold my Salmon Grey pair and opted for these.


----------



## RPercival (Sep 21, 2011)

I had a '95 5-speed and I truly miss that car like a family member. Such great cars. Comfortable, great looking, well designed, and FAST! (mine may have had a LOT of work done to the drivetrain) I love seeing people appreciate these cars. Here's a pic of my old car.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

RPercival said:


> I had a '95 5-speed and I truly miss that car like a family member. Such great cars. Comfortable, great looking, well designed, and FAST! (mine may have had a LOT of work done to the drivetrain) I love seeing people appreciate these cars. Here's a pic of my old car.


Nice! Ya, having alot of fun with it. Now I just need to get motivated and resume the install


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

ryanr7386 said:


> Now I just need to get motivated and resume the install


I second that!


----------



## HighQman1974 (Jul 20, 2014)

Really really nice job man. Patience always pays off.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks! All you guys out there still watching this thread might need more Patience than I sadly to say. Headed to Minneapolis for the next 3 months for work. Might not turn a tap on this install until Spring by the way it's looking

But in the mean time, I might post some perimeters for my RS12 Subs and get some input on what type of box you all think they should reside.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

This is the "Wishing I was done in Minneapolis" Bump! Wait, can I bump my own thread?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Just went through the entire thread, very impressive work Rick! I'll post this on OSS when you are finished if you want. Can't wait to see it all finished up!!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks man! Let me know if you need anything else for posting. Most likely will be spring when I get it finished up.


----------



## Nophix (May 25, 2010)

Man, subscribed!! I'm getting ready to do some work in my '94 z28, looking for period correct gear. You're inspiration!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nophix said:


> Man, subscribed!! I'm getting ready to do some work in my '94 z28, looking for period correct gear. You're inspiration!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, going to be a while on this one! Stay tuned. Gear changes again and currently working out of town so very little progress.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

I for see some progress again on this in the near future. Hopefully anyway, depends on if I get shipped out of town again on another work assignment. This SUCKS!

Stay tuned.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

RPercival said:


> I had a '95 5-speed and I truly miss that car like a family member. Such great cars. Comfortable, great looking, well designed, and FAST! (mine may have had a LOT of work done to the drivetrain) I love seeing people appreciate these cars. Here's a pic of my old car.


I had a pair of those light blackouts on my fox body Mustang. I even drove with them at night, which I do not recommend.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

HardCoreDore said:


> I had a pair of those light blackouts on my fox body Mustang. I even drove with them at night, which I do not recommend.


Ya, I don't know if I could handle that! They do trick it out but serve no functionality!

Hoping to get back on track with this build here soon.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Getting worried this build may never get completed! Now in Tallahassee for work for next 3-4 months and who knows where from there.


----------



## I'm not new (Feb 14, 2015)

Keep your head up.
I always look for this build to pop back up. I really like period correct builds( of course I am old and remember when most of these pieces were unobtanium!).


----------



## mkars1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Still waiting for more pics! I have a '96 had 346is & 345is in the doors and 346is tweeters in the dash a/c vents, set of 346is in rear and 3-ADS 12s in the trunk ported through the deck. Went through a few sets of amps Soundstream 2-VGA 320.4 and a 1600.2s, then 2- DLS A4s and US amp MD2D. My daughter drives it now so have PHD MF Pros in place of the is series but still have the 3-12s, and now running 3 Poweramper amps. Had to downgrade when she got it. check it out http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3905288/1996-ford-thunderbird/


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL, gonna be a while! Stuck down in Tallahassee for a while longer. Hopefully get get back after it in late November.

Nice build by the way, our door setup is very similar!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

mkars1 said:


> Still waiting for more pics! I have a '96 had 346is & 345is in the doors and 346is tweeters in the dash a/c vents, set of 346is in rear and 3-ADS 12s in the trunk ported through the deck. Went through a few sets of amps Soundstream 2-VGA 320.4 and a 1600.2s, then 2- DLS A4s and US amp MD2D. My daughter drives it now so have PHD MF Pros in place of the is series but still have the 3-12s, and now running 3 Poweramper amps. Had to downgrade when she got it. check it out http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3905288/1996-ford-thunderbird/


Hey, how did the tweeters sound in the far ends of the dash? Did you have any reflective issues off the windshield?


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

I wish I had something to report! Absolutely nothing happening to the Bird at the moment. I actually might start on the trunk build out over the weekend though. If I make any progress I'll post it. I have two other systems on tap as well so time will be limited to each install.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

What do you do for work in Minneapolis? I live in the twin cities.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

vwguy383 said:


> What do you do for work in Minneapolis? I live in the twin cities.


Construction Superintendent, renovated the AMC Theater in Inver Grove. From there to Tallahassee and done another one. Sounds like now I might be headed to Moses Lake Washington to build a Mariot Hotel.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sort of an update, I did secure the last of the electronics. I added an Orion DEQ -30 and a second Alpine 3681 Processor. I'm also contimplating installing my 7915 below the 7618 but it will involve relocating the info center lighting panel. Just not sure where to place it.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

ryanr7386 said:


> Construction Superintendent, renovated the AMC Theater in Inver Grove. From there to Tallahassee and done another one. Sounds like now I might be headed to Moses Lake Washington to build a Mariot Hotel.



Ok cool man. I love about 15 minutes away from that movie theater. Been there a few times. Will have to go and check out your work you did! Lol! 

Justin


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds good man. Catch a 3D movie if you can, you'll get the best movie experience all around.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

To all wondering about, or had forgotten about this build, I have made a few decisions that will drastically change the final outcome of this build and wanted to share the new direction this build has gone.

With the out of town employment and limited time to continue the build I decided to haul the t-bird to the state of WA where I'm now going to be working for the next 10-12 months in an effort to finally finish this! I have also decided to change the entire scheme from all "Old School" to "Old and New School". Factors that made me decide to go this route were available Trunk space, Age of Equipment, Number of Components in the Signal path and the more recent desire to add some Bluetooth technology to the build.

So with all that said, the final equipment will consist of all A/D/S speakers as already installed. I still plan to incorporate a set of a/d/s AL4 components into the A-Pillars for the imaging I'm after and I will only be installing one (Recently acquired) NIB a/d/s RS12 subwoofer. The output on these are downright amazing IMO and satisfy my low end needs just fine with the S8's up front.

Now, for the new Toys that will provide the Tunes and Processing I decided to go with some newer gear! Recently acquired from Alex (sensarmy) will be a Pioneer DEX-P99RS up front and the all famous Helix DSP Pro. I have the Director and currently waiting on the HEC BT module to come in. SO Excited to hear this!



So to conclude this update I have plans to start the trunk build this weekend with fabrication of the enclosure for the RS12 up first. Chances of some showers may slow progress but we'll see how it goes. Stay tuned.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Are you staying with ads power?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

vwguy383 said:


> Are you staying with ads power?


Yes Sir, 2 PH15's running Mid-Bass, Mid-range and Tweeters. 1 PQ20 Bridged to the RS12. Hopefully I won't have any unused channels when it's all said and done.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Schweet...


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nothing like diving into some BOX on the weekend huh?

Simple acoustic suspension design! Nothing fancy or exotic here. The RS12's are designed for enclosures ranging from .75 to 1.5. I have decided to try it out in a larger enclosure this time and will be starting with a 1.5 cu ft enclosure design format. After basket displacement and internal bracing it'll be coming in somewhere around 1.35 cubes internal.


Yesterday's Progress,

WinISD Plot/Design criteria:



Let's get er Done!



Work area is very Airy I might add!



All cut up and ready for Pre fitting:


Anyway, getting back at it this morning, gotta go.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Little further down the road so to speak. Resumed the enclosure construction today.

Internal bracing was the first task at hand this morning.





After a quick Pre fit they were ready to secure.



Here's a photo of the Bracing & Binding post Cup installed. This shows the Caulking all around the inside in case someone is wondering.



Next up was cutting out the mounting hole for the RS12. I need to invest in a circle cutting jig but this proved to be pretty darn precise with some patience.



Alright, before everyone goes off the deep end, it's contoured foam bed padding! Pretty dense stuff and hey, it just might cut down on those wave form thing a magigers you all talk about on here 





The Front baffle is now on the box, I messed around and forgot to snap a photo of the the gasket material i utilized between the baffle and the box its self. Long story short, I used some 3/8" wide butyl tape cualk to seal between the two. This left a very fine gap, maybe 3/32" wide all around. This made a great recess for some silicone to serve as a 2nd layer of protection.




Well that's all I could muster today with other activities on the list. This coming weeks plans are to de-install some cable no longer needed from the old Alpine gear that I was previously using and hopefully will have some time to get the box installed and start building off it for the Amp rack and recess behind the rear seat as well.

Stay tuned.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just about forgot to show this Baby off! My newest acquisition, a VIRGIN a/d/s RS12! Never mounted, never powered! I dropped damn near $200 on this baby but in my mind it was worth it. Zero sag in the spider due to being stored away upside down in its Original Packaging for all those years.

This thing should sound Amazing!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Lately I'm finding myself procrastinating more so than fabricating! I hope I'm not alone with this problem. 

I'm also finding that the only quality time I can devote to this build is every other weekend due to flying back home and visiting family and lack of motivation after work, through the work week.

Anyway, a little more progress was made this weekend, through dodging rain showers here in the great north west. 

Here's the sub Box in place so I can acquire measurements for the baffle which will trim out around the trunk opening behind the seats. I am shooting for apx 5 inches of void space between the front of the enclosure and the back of the seats.


After measurements, more procrastinating, layout, I decided to move forward with the routing out the opening for the the RS12. I might add I'm Loving my little makita router! So much so I decided to invest in a two Jasper jigs, a Plunge Base and a dust collection attachment. This builds adding up! 


I'm Liking this a lot!


A little prefit action on tap.


Next I applied some Bed Liner as a base coat, then applied some textured black paint over that. I'm not liking the color contrast however so this will be a so called "Work in Progress" as it pertains to the final color.


Next thing I knew the whole day had gone by. So after cleaning up and putting stuff away I decided to take it inside and wire up the RS12.


Left over right angle banana plugs I had left over from my Home Theater install.


Mounted up with T-Nuts which actually came as original hardware with the RS12 which suprised me somewhat.


And lastly, just before it got dark, I decided to slide it into place and call it a day!


So, more procrastinating is on order, more decisions as well. Now that the sub enclosure is in place it will allow for the remainder of the trunk build out to begin. I'm thinking about the amp rack and how to angle the 2 PH15's and the PQ20 in a false floor configuration. More to come.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

So have you given power to the sub yet? How do you like it?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mless5 said:


> So have you given power to the sub yet? How do you like it?


Not this particular one. I actually sold two used ones here about three weeks ago. They sound phenomenal in my opinion. I have said before they deliver deep accurate base, that of say a 15" driver but in a smaller diameter. Kinda how a/d/s's design intent was for these. I have not however, tried one in a larger box as i have built this go around.

I had just one of the used ones installed along with your old S8's up front and was very impressed with bass output so much that I decided to go with just one RS12 in the install. Just put it this way, it was more than enough bass for these old ears! 

Hope I'm not disappointed with the larger box!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Decided to cut out the components for the recessed amp rack this evening. Roughly 2-1/2" deep. This of course will conceal all the wiring coming from the front. It will house the Barrier strips, Fuse Blocks, Ground Blocks etc. Centered in the middle of the widest portion will be the Helix DSP Pro.



Now, not totally sold on the arrangement, I placed the ADS Goodies roughly where I'm kicking around installing them.







Haven't decided to mount them vertically plumb or to slightly angle the board that they will be attached to, sorta how they are sitting. Anyway, all for now. Hopefully some more progress through the end of this week and weekend.


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks mint like that on the slight angle, great work in this build.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Lymen said:


> Looks mint like that on the slight angle, great work in this build.


Ya buddy! I see a couple compound miters in this Install!


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

Nice layout of the amps, keep it that way.
Could you fix the pics in posts #195 and #196, can't see them for some reason?

Tõnu


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks, I'll look into the photo issue when I get my laptop finished. Upgrading Operating System at the moment.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Great build! Love how you have really taken your time with it and brought an ol'girl back to life.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

MMM... a/d/s love to watch your build come along and kudos for not going with the latest cool product on the forum. I appreciate your dedication on the car.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

MantaOwner said:


> Nice layout of the amps, keep it that way.
> Could you fix the pics in posts #195 and #196, can't see them for some reason?
> 
> Tõnu


Post 196 was of some Audio Control EQT's I bought. Pics were deleted.

Post 195 was pics of the Interior Restoration! New Leather through out:


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

knever3 said:


> MMM... a/d/s love to watch your build come along and kudos for not going with the latest cool product on the forum. I appreciate your dedication on the car.


Not so quick with the "At a Boys" ! 

Go back to post 222.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Time for some layout of components. Resumed fabrication of the accessory rack which will be recessed into the spair tire well. 



Time to start the pass through holes for the Speaker Wiring, RCA's and Power/Ground connections.


Took time to admire my work 


Applied some Rought Iron Textured Paint to finish it off.


Another Angle with the Power/Ground blocks, Barrier Strips and the DSP Pro in its location.


Hopefully tomorrow I'll get all the wiring pulled through and start the sloped Amp Board. Fun Stuff!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

LMAO, somethings missing! Guess when you rush through something you risk forgetting things. Forgot the pass through slots on the other side of the barrier strips.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah there's always that (switching to the P99 and Helix). At least you have the amps and speakers still. I would have loved to see a 7949 and a ERA-G320 in the dash.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

knever3 said:


> Yeah there's always that (switching to the P99 and Helix). At least you have the amps and speakers still. I would have loved to see a 7949 and a ERA-G320 in the dash.


That would be a nice combo in deed! The ole bird is still wired for the old Alpine gear. Left all the original cables in there for when I change it back, AGAIN


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Lymen said:


> Looks mint like that on the slight angle, great work in this build.





MantaOwner said:


> Nice layout of the amps, keep it that way.
> Could you fix the pics in posts #195 and #196, can't see them for some reason?
> 
> Tõnu



You two are to blame for a hell of a lot of cursing today! 

Being a Superintendent for a General Contractor, I find while building Bldg's that the Architect has designed with fancy angles, walls that are designed out of plumb to be a real PITA to Build but yet Challenging at the same time!

I'm glad I stuck with the original design intent though! Take a look:

Got the angles all dialed in, compound miters proved to be very difficult with this material. This is White Melamine shelving board. Very Slick and delicate to work with, at least from a handling stand point as it scuffs and scratches easily:





Here's a shot with the two PH15's and the PQ20 laying against the mounting boards, they will be mounted higher up than where they are at, and the whole thing will be at least 3/4" higher as well. The amps will also be orientated with the connections facing downward. 




Well that's all for this evening, hope to get a little further along tomorrow.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I know you put a lot of work into that, but the melamine is not very tough as you mentioned, you could Formica those separately and then assemble them, just don't Formica the edges that are going to be joined so you could still glue them. I had white Formica for my '90 Grand Prix build with black grommets and it looked fantastic and cleaned easily. Any oily residue from cleaners will eat into that finish and cause it to stain. Just a thought that might save you some grief down the road perhaps.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

knever3 said:


> I know you put a lot of work into that, but the melamine is not very tough as you mentioned, you could Formica those separately and then assemble them, just don't Formica the edges that are going to be joined so you could still glue them. I had white Formica for my '90 Grand Prix build with black grommets and it looked fantastic and cleaned easily. Any oily residue from cleaners will eat into that finish and cause it to stain. Just a thought that might save you some grief down the road perhaps.


If I decide to leave it all the edges will be protected so no concerns there. I'm actually thinking of finishing it the same as the recessed board where the Helix will be mounted. I like the clean looks of the amps mounted to the white board though.


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

Love it so far! Is the spare tire still under there?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Majik said:


> Love it so far! Is the spare tire still under there?


Nope. Wasn't one with the car when purchased so I guess I shouldn't miss it right?


----------



## Ericdd (Jul 3, 2011)

looks good

I had a 1990 thunderbird almost 20 years ago with all PPI amps flushed out in the spare tire well.

keep up the good work


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ericdd said:


> looks good
> 
> I had a 1990 thunderbird almost 20 years ago with all PPI amps flushed out in the spare tire well.
> 
> keep up the good work


Ya thanks man! And same here, i had an 87 Turbocoupe back in the early 90's that I had built a false floor in the trunk and had the Art series all flushed up with their fins showing. Had 4 10" JL's in a 4th order bandpass box. Sure wish I had taken pics back in the day.


----------



## mkars1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Those panels on your doors look alot like mine on my 96. Let me know what you think of that DSP, I am considering 10 channels of output instead of my Audison BitOne.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

mkars1 said:


> Those panels on your doors look alot like mine on my 96. Let me know what you think of that DSP, I am considering 10 channels of output instead of my Audison BitOne.


Yes they do Joseph, I remember a few threads back you linked your bld. I thought the exact same thing at the time.

Will do. Might be several weeks down the road though. Haven't been able to spend a lot of time with the bld here lately with work, travel and family visiting. I'm hoping to get back on it this weekend though.

Thanks


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Got some more done this weekend on the install, started terminating the speaker runs to the front of the SC:



Also started building out the sub frame for the false floor as well.


Here's a shot of the templates for each side of the trunk.


Templates and the sub floor panel with the cut out already done.


And here's the sub floor panel layed into place.


So I scratched the idea of the using the finished melamine panels for the amp board do to the fragile condition of the edges. This is the same panels but wrapped in the Gray leather I had purchased some time back for the trunk build out. Check it out.


Now here's the amp board with the a/d/s goodies mounted up.


The hole amp board will be 3/4" higher than it currently is in the pictures to give it a little neater effect. Not shown but currently covered over with the leather are slots at the bottom of the board for speaker cables, Power and Ground cables and slots at each amp for the Din Cables. I'll be using Din cables for all three amps in this install. The PQ20 of course has RCA inputs but I think I'll stick with the Din cables for uniformity purposes.


Next up will be running more speaker cabling, routing power and ground cables etc. I'm currently waiting on a delivery of more right angle connectors for the speaker wiring termination to the barrier strips, hope to have them this next week. Good possibility very little progress will be made in the next two weeks due to busy work schedule and flights back home this coming weekend.

Till then, enjoy.


----------



## Ericdd (Jul 3, 2011)

where did you get these right angle spade connectors?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ericdd said:


> where did you get these right angle spade connectors?


LOL I wish they were pre-made spades! They are custom made from right angle banana plugs! I marked the barrel so I could flattened them out in a vice, then I snipped the end off square and drilled a 5/32 hole for the Barrier strip screws. Alot of work yes!

I actually bought these to terminate the speaker leads at the amps but they were just a tad to big to insert into the terminals on the amps. After some brain storming I came up with this idea.

Here's where I got them:
20XANGLE Audio BFA Z Hollow Pin Banana Plug Speaker Cable Connectors Gold Plated | eBay


----------



## Ericdd (Jul 3, 2011)

GREAT, I should be able to make that work the same way.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ericdd said:


> GREAT, I should be able to make that work the same way.


Allow about 2 weeks for delivery.


----------



## Bigokie (Jun 13, 2016)

Wow....an awesome thread....extremely talented. Love the super coupe!!!


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

Nice work on those banana plugs.

It's probably too late now but it would have looked nice if you had installed those distro blocks symmetrically as well, like this:











Tõnu


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

MantaOwner said:


> Nice work on those banana plugs.
> 
> It's probably too late now but it would have looked nice if you had installed those distro blocks symmetrically as well, like this:
> 
> ...


Ya, now that you mention IT! I wish I had a dollar for every time I Wished I had done something differently lol.

Anyway, the Helix DSP sets in the middle of all that.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

OMG, You also have lots of hours work into this car. You made a new car of this 20 years old Thunderbird. That's new school instead of old school.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

I just love looking at that rack of a/d/s amps! Have you done Any restoration to them? Internal or external? What is your opinion on a/d/s amps and there internals longevity?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

vwguy383 said:


> I just love looking at that rack of a/d/s amps! Have you done Any restoration to them? Internal or external? What is your opinion on a/d/s amps and there internals longevity?


No I have not. I have bought numerous a/d/s amps over the past several years, only buying the Mint ones, selling the ones that don't live up to my taste.

These are minty, untouched inside and out. All three have original packaging etc. No mods to the internals at least yet.

I think it's been stated before that ADS overbuilt their amps and I think that's why they are still going strong today. Knock on wood, I have yet to have one go down while I have owned it. I truthfully have never opened one up to look at the components that were used if you can believe it. I guess I'm a firm believer in the old saying "Why mess with something if it don't need fixed"


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

robolop said:


> OMG, You also have lots of hours work into this car. You made a new car of this 20 years old Thunderbird. That's new school instead of old school.



Ya, Too many to count


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Back at it this weekend.



Gussets installed for the amp board:



More brackets:



More to come later.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's the sub panel with the leather installed:




Now with the Amp Board atop:




And a quick mock up inside the Bird:



On with the wiring termination:



Hoping tomorrow I can actually start installing the amps and terminating the cabling as well. See ya.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

More progress this weekend.

Installed the new Ground Lug with new 1/0 Stinger Wire.


Final wiring prep before the Sub panel installation.


Subpanel installed and wiring secured.


And here's the amp board with the A/D/S goodies.


Onto termination at the Amps.


Purchased these banana type plugs for termination at the amps.


That's alot of wires!


Wire termination at the amps complete.


Now to admire my work.




So it looks like I'll be able to start firing it up here in the next week or so. I decided to add a second battery and I'm currently waiting on a few install items to arrive, one being an XS Power XP950 AGM Battery and a 200 amp circuit breaker for up front. Also waiting on a 0 gauge to 4 gauge distribution block.
Stay tuned.


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!! Would you mind sharing a link for where you purchased the BANANA PLUGS? Thanks and keep up the inspiring work brother!!


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

ryanr7386 said:


> More progress this weekend.
> 
> Installed the new Ground Lug with new 1/0 Stinger Wire.


Man, I'm really diggin this build!! Where is this ground lug located? And where did you get the ground lug itself? I'm a T-bird guy, myself (I have a couple supercharged (AED and SVO) 97s. The AED is currently for sale.). 

Also curious...did you get your seat covers from Bill at SCP?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

leepersc said:


> Looks ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!! Would you mind sharing a link for where you purchased the BANANA PLUGS? Thanks and keep up the inspiring work brother!!


Thanks man. After using these I have concerns with the set screws integrity. I would suggest removing them and soldering the wire to the barrel, which is what I intend on doing! 

Here's a couple options.

20pcs Copper Speaker Wire Cable Pin Connectors Banana Plug Adapter | eBay

2X 24K Gold Plated Speaker Cable Wire Pin 2mm Banana Plug Screw Lock Connectors | eBay


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Majik said:


> Man, I'm really diggin this build!! Where is this ground lug located? And where did you get the ground lug itself? I'm a T-bird guy, myself (I have a couple supercharged (AED and SVO) 97s. The AED is currently for sale.).
> 
> Also curious...did you get your seat covers from Bill at SCP?


The 1/0 Ground is coming through the side of the spare tire well, passenger side. It's just behind the rear suspension and is attached to the frame. 

The connection is not complete. I'm planning on changing out the screws with a larger diameter and using a lock washer as well. The whole block and frame portion will be treated with spray on rubber coating or undercoating etc. Don't want corrosion setting in here for sure 

I purchased this off e-bay some time ago and can't find the link. Here's another type by Knu:

KnuKonceptz 4 0 2 0 1 0 Gauge Set Screw Ring Terminal Ground Lug | eBay


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Last of the Install goodies came in today. I can see this finally coming together!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

A disappointing Update!

If it wasn't for Bad Luck, I wouldn't have any form of luck at all! So, I got everything installed and made the initial gain setting between my HU and the Helix, moved on to the amps to find one of the Old PH15's had Crapped out on me since I used it last. It is experiencing some sort of power failure at power up. In the Car and on my Test bench. While I was cussing, spitting and throwing things I happened onto another "New in the Box" PH15. Bought it, Received it, powered it up and low and behold that sumbitch had channel one inoperable and within a few hours was experiencing a lessor but same issue as the other one. Go Figure huh? Did they install some sort of Time delay on these damn things to all fail at the same time? LOL

So close to scrapping the hole damn thing I tell you! So now I'm in the process of getting them refurbished so wish me some luck. PLEASE!


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Good luck! One step forward, two back...but it looks phenomenal. It'll be worth it!


----------



## KrautNotRice (Nov 2, 2015)

Really digging this build. I love your DIY approach to renewing the whole car. Those a/d/s amps look so damn sweet! Good luck with them


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

KrautNotRice said:


> Really digging this build. I love your DIY approach to renewing the whole car. Those a/d/s amps look so damn sweet! Good luck with them


Hey thanks Man! I've located a couple shops already. Going to check in on a local one to me up here in Moses Lake and see if they are capable. I just don't think its anything to serious at this point. But I'm certainly no Electronics Tech


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Ryan, sorry to jinx you on your amps. I am old school all the way and hope the best on your build. That's one of the reasons I follow your build. Even out of NIB old school amps can have problems. Keep chuggin along and I sure the end results will be amazing. Please just promise to not put some class D amps in your car! LOL!

LATER 
justin


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Having someone go through the amps and replace the OE caps and thermal paste is a safe bet too. Think of it this way. Would you buy an engine that has never been fired from 1992 and just think you can drop it in and fire it up without having the pistons stuck in the bores or break a ring or have oil leaks because the gaskets are dried out and shrunk? Shawnk went through all my SS Reference amps and I am so glad because it will prevent a failure that will be more costly down the road. Don't give in for sure, you are keeping a lot of our hopes alive by using components from a company that had passion before going bankrupt by the Korean movement. Thanks for the updates and I would LOVE a PQ 20.2 someday!!!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

knever3 said:


> Having someone go through the amps and replace the OE caps and thermal paste is a safe bet too. Think of it this way. Would you buy an engine that has never been fired from 1992 and just think you can drop it in and fire it up without having the pistons stuck in the bores or break a ring or have oil leaks because the gaskets are dried out and shrunk? Shawnk went through all my SS Reference amps and I am so glad because it will prevent a failure that will be more costly down the road. Don't give in for sure, you are keeping a lot of our hopes alive by using components from a company that had passion before going bankrupt by the Korean movement. Thanks for the updates and I would LOVE a PQ 20.2 someday!!!



Definitely not going to give up! I am going to have them refurbished for sure. I may actually do the Cap replacement and Thermal Tape myself as I'm equipped to these basic type removal/replacement type repairs. I'm just not savvy enough to trouble shoot the Power issues they are having.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

vwguy383 said:


> Hey Ryan, sorry to jinx you on your amps. I am old school all the way and hope the best on your build. That's one of the reasons I follow your build. Even out of NIB old school amps can have problems. Keep chuggin along and I sure the end results will be amazing. Please just promise to not put some class D amps in your car! LOL!
> 
> LATER
> justin


Not a Chance of "D" class bud! The old ADS goodies are a mainstay in this build. Just going to take a little longer to see it through.

Thanks


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

Man, I logged on today and saw new posts in this thread and got all excited to see some progress. Not what I was hoping to see. Good luck getting the amps up an running!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Majik said:


> Man, I logged on today and saw new posts in this thread and got all excited to see some progress. Not what I was hoping to see. Good luck getting the amps up an running!


Thanks man.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Been a while since I posted any updates so here goes. As it turned out, the PH15's had some minor issues thankfully. For whatever reason the Channel two Din input cable at the board had came loose and was giving some intermittent signal on the one unit.

This was an easy fix and I was able to handle this on my own. It's the light grey wire you see below the yellow wire. If you look closely you can see the white wire pulled up from the board. Of course the only way to gain access to the solder point is from the back side of the board so out came the guts!


The other PH15 was slightly worse off. It had some solder joints that had separated and was causing the amp to go into fault protection I assume. I also tested these Caps and found them to have some low ESR values so I replaced them while I had it opened up. Between the questionable solder points and the caps I replaced it fixed the second one.


Now, here's where I spent some extra time prior to reassembly. Anyone knows who has ever owned an ADS PH15 that they get extremely hot while in use! I actually reassembled both amps in the same manor and I believe it has paid off! They actually run quit a bit cooler while they were on my bench during re-testing.

Here's a pic after disassembly but prior to exg thermal past removal.


I decided to purchase this Kapton Tape for added thermal protection along with new thermal paste as well.




Some reassembly pics:






So there you have it. I think I got lucky with the issues they were having. I now have a spare PH15 that I believe I will have completely recapped and gone through so I can slowly change each out and do the same process to each. Got to get the TUNES in this baby!

Stay tuned.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

A little more progress with the Install. The following work was performed over the past several weeks while the repairs to the PH15's were underway.

Trying to find someplace to mount the Dual Battery Isolator was a Chore! I was able to squeeze it in between the Battery and the front Clip just behind the Drivers Side Headlights.

Prewiring and Heat shrinking taking place:



Battery reinstalled and more Cable terminations with heat-shrink in place:



Went with the Knu Konceptz Ultimate Battery Terminals, Glad I chose these as they are by far the Best Post Clamp I believe I have ever used, at least in my opinion:



Inline 200 amp Stinger Circuit Breaker just next to the Strut Tower on the drivers side:



Now onto the trunk, went with an XS Power XP950 AGM battery solely intended for the Audio System. No more drained batteries for me! Just need to get it secured with some aluminum angle or some other method.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Again, from the past several weeks I decided to make a system change, A Clarion DRZ9255 I purchased here from Wheelieking71. Also bought a New in the Box Clarion DCZ625 to pair with the 9255.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Carrying on with the one step forward and two back theme this thing has dealt me, the Old Turd Bird decided to lay down on me here a few weeks back as well. 
So the story goes like this, my son hopped in her while I was back home for a weekend (In Kansas) and went after some lunch. She decides to die on him in the middle of a busy main street here in Moses Lake. Symptoms all pointed towards a bad Fuel pump in the gas tank so out it come along with a new inline filter as well. $350 bucks later and still not firing it was determined to be a bad Crankshaft Position Sensor! $45 bucks later she fired right up! So you would think that's good news right? Wrong! My Mechanic tells me that he cannot figure out why sensor is getting ate up!

But he figures it has to do with the Harmonic Balancer! 

Ok, so the motor was just rebuilt a couple summers ago, by myself, and the CPS sensor was replaced at that time, funny thing was it had the same mysterious rub marks on the damn thing that the previous one had I seemed to recall. Being the anal person that I am, I had to get to be bottom of this or I was going to be right back to square one in the near future.

So going back a week or so when my Mechanic informed me about the Harmonic Balancer I decided to by another one as well as a new Pulley as the original had some wobble in it. So you are aware, parts for these 94-95 T-Bird SC's are Rare and I mean Rare unless you know where to look. Thanks to the Thunderbird SC Shop (Thunderbird SC Shop - Your source for hard to find parts) I scored a Grade A 94-95 Harmonic Balancer and a good Used Pulley! 

All that led me to this weekends chore of of tearing down the Bird. So, out comes the Belts, Crank Pulley, Harmonic Balancer and so on.


And low and behold the problem jumps out and smacks me in the face! Remember, the motor was rebuilt a while back and these parts were swapped out and re-installed so the problem was pre-existing! Here's the old balancer. 

You can see the widening in the groove for the Crankshaft key way. This is NOT normal! Why is this widened I ask myself? **** I stated out loud! Holding the two balancer's side by side I find the new one is different but in a good way! (Forgot to Take Photos of New Balancer) The toothed portion of the new balancer is further away form the smooth rounded portion of the balancer which was actually eating into the sensor! Also noticed that the key way slots in the two balancers were different widths! The old one being wider it was allowing the balancer to have just the slightest movement which was what was causing the widening of the groove. So being cautious I dry fit the new balancer onto the Crank and Walla! Nice snug fit! Actually took a little tapping with a rubber mallet and some Assembly Lube to get her seated all the way on!
After re-assembly she fired right up and runs so much smoother and responsive it's unreal! It's hard to imagine how long this has been an issue but I realized now that the Ole Bird had had some work done to her that the Previous owner had failed to mention when I bought her. Go figure right?

To end the day today I decided to continue showing her some Love and changed out the passenger tail light assembly, Another Rare Part I might add! A portion of this assembly actually has LED's in the bottom quarter of the unit. The Unit is completely sealed so they are not serviceable that I can detect.


Hopefully now I can re focus on the Audio Setup again! Started setting Levels yesterday so I'm on my way again!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yaaa Buddy!


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ryan, this was one of my favorite bulds to see. What happened?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

vwguy383 said:


> Ryan, this was one of my favorite bulds to see. What happened?


Bad Alternator took out all the ph and pq amps, took out my mx amps before pinning down what the problem was. Car sits and not sure next move at this point. Super frustrated!


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

I've been gone a while. Looks good.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

ryanr7386 said:


> Bad Alternator took out all the ph and pq amps, took out my mx amps before pinning down what the problem was. Car sits and not sure next move at this point. Super frustrated!


Well if you ever want to do it again, I have a PH15 and PQ20 I could be persuaded to part with. Even found a bunch of DIN cords and DIN to RCA adapters the other day when I was cleaning out my scrap wire bins.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

I might Resurrect this Thread, been a long time since posting. I have decided to go with all 35XX Alpine amps. Will post some Pics here over the weekend.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

ryanr7386 said:


> I might Resurrect this Thread, been a long time since posting. I have decided to go with all 35XX Alpine amps. Will post some Pics here over the weekend.


YES PLEASE! although I will miss the ads amps, the alpine amps will do? Why the change in amps? Your the ads man!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

vwguy383 said:


> YES PLEASE! although I will miss the ads amps, the alpine amps will do? Why the change in amps? Your the ads man!


It'll be a while. Got sent out to LA area on a Project. Just decided to switch things up a bit. Really like the sound of the 35XX series Alpines. Will be utilizing 2-3566, 1-3555 and at least 1 if not 2-3549 in this build.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sneak Peak.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow! What a post! Can't wait to see the next update. Love the amps.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

NICCCCCCEE


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, gonna Retire the Old Bird SC. New Toy, New System Plans in Works.

She'll be up for Sale here Soon.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Bummer, but I feel your pain. I had a 1996 Thunderbird and ended up having a love/hate relationship with that car. When it ran properly, I loved it. When I needed a new ECU, transmission, intake manifold, and burned through alternators like it was nothing, I didn't care for it.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

ChrisB said:


> Bummer, but I feel your pain. I had a 1996 Thunderbird and ended up having a love/hate relationship with that car. When it ran properly, I loved it. When I needed a new ECU, transmission, intake manifold, and burned through alternators like it was nothing, I didn't care for it.


I hear ya There! It's a great Car, I've replaced, Touched about everything on it. Just needs the Rear Differential Rebuilt now. I have everything for it that will go to the new Owner.


----------

